# Presentations



## راشد البلوشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

here i attached presentation about Perforating Technique
hope everyone can get concept and benefit from it..


----------



## راشد البلوشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

Cbl Calibrate


----------



## فيصل الطائي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيل و تحيات حارة الى الاخ راشد البلوشي


----------



## راشد البلوشي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم يا اخوي وربي يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## راشد البلوشي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

Well Testing Service

http://www.zshare.net/download/5995424f096266


----------



## راشد البلوشي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

Formation Multi Tester

http://www.zshare.net/download/5995262f4cde99


----------



## راشد البلوشي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

here i attached Presentation about PACKERS


here also link to download the Presentation about Reservoir Monitoring and control
http://www.zshare.net/download/5996313a044638​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

Sandface Completions

http://www.zshare.net/download/59980819ab8153


----------



## fielo (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Some links provided are not working. I will be thankful if you upload all Reservori Monitoring, Well Testing and FMT related software and/or data..
Keep up sending the nice stuff
May Allah bless you


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

sure dear fielo.. i ll upload thm soon again for all of u .. but whn i upload thm i checked all r working.,. ok its doesnt metter.. i ll upload thm and give any link for thm ok .. thnks alot for replying
God bless u too and wish u all the best of luck


----------



## مح زكي (2 يناير 2008)

please i need well testing information and your opinion in this field


----------



## راشد البلوشي (29 يناير 2008)

well testing is a method through which we can predict the formations pressure response by making it flow for some time and then shut the well to stabilize the pressure to predict for how long this formation can respond or produce.
there are a number of test performed on the well having different methods in which the common are:
drill stem testing performed through temporary completion.


----------

